
Jaan Tallinn Co-Founder at Skype and Kazaa Joins Online Hackathon Judge Board - lamalama
https://hack.ether.camp/#/judges?
======
compil3r
Also Meni Rosenfeld who's one of the first people involved with Bitcoin and
Bitcoin mining research. Also the founder of the Israeli Bitcoin Association.

